# Congrats to all!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Opposed to posting to all the OGF'rs (Reelady-Culln-Ranger487) and the "lurkers"  for outstanding fishn' recently!!! AND to Lakeslouie for opening the season with some bassslammn action and great return to the Scouts!

Add Fishn4five (Jon Jonela) to the list as he took FIRST place in the co-angler division of the Weekend BASSmaster Series on Buckeye Lake!

We both just got home and Gettn' caught up on my OGF fix. He's rightfully on cloud nine with a sweet total check of over $1000 and some killer wood for the wall!!!

We should start an OGF qualifying pot!!! So long as Culln' isn't allowed in it! 

Thanks OGF for providing the site for us all to basschatter!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

That's awesome-Great job Jon


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

congrats jon


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree, congrats to all. Don't forget, he might not be a member, but another local, Mice Shmeltzer took 7th place as co-angler on the ELITE SERIES on clear lake. once again congrats to everyone.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job "BIG" Jon !  What was your total weight and how big was that BIG BASS that you weighed in ?  My buddy Marcus came in 2nd right behind you and my other buddy Jim won the non boater side . Congrats to you all ! That lake can be a tough one at times . I would have been happy just to weigh in a fish ! LOL


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i also want to congratulate jon reellady cullin and the others that did well this weekend great job!!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congradulations everyone!  WB


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your well deserved win! See ya outn there! Louie K :G


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone and congrats to those who caught fish this weekend! I had a great time! The Weekend Series is a pretty cool deal. With only a 3 fish limit for co-anglers I decided to stick with my big tube and go for a big bite. Only had 4 bites all day, but I guess it paid off. Still haven't learned how to set a hook though.

Today will be even better. My sister is having her first child. I'm really excited to be an uncle. 

Bring on Rocky Fork


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice job, Jon! Congrats!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Nip and congrats to all !!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

BASS Weekend Series results BUCKEYE:
http://www.abaproam.com/BWS_Division.php?DivisionNumberOnly=17

Jon even took a day off to prefish Portage today!!! Lookout!!! No gas money required for that one!!! 

Get 'em-
Nip


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

nice 5 spot nip!


----------

